# Hadrurus arizonensis:  Communal or not?



## signinsimple (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi all, quick question: http://scorpions.isaac-online.com/ says Hadrurus arizonensis can be kept communally in small numbers, but also that Hadrurus spadix cannot be. I've definitely heard Desert Hairys should be kept solitary. Does anyone know if Hadrurus arizonensis really can be kept communally (and if so, how about the pallid desert hairy...and would it be ok to put Hadrurus arizonensis in with my pallid desert hairy)? I'd love to toss another desert hairy in with the one I have.  regular Hadrurus arizonensis if possible, but another pallid one would be cool too.


----------



## edesign (Jan 27, 2008)

No real major difference between arizonensis and spadix other than a black triangle between the eyes on top of the head and spadix is slightly smaller...if memory serves.

With a large enough tank I'm sure just about any scorp could be kept communally...although cannibalism could still eventually occur, just like in nature. It is not recommended to keep this species communally, besides, the tank you would need would be huge. My arizonensis that I had dug a FOUR FOOT long burrow one time that it stayed in all winter...wrapped around the perimeter of the 10g aquarium 4 times in a corkscrew fashion before running out of sand to dig down further. Now...put two scorps in there and their love of digging and you've got space issues.


----------



## signinsimple (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah I know they dig, my pallid dessert hairy has connected at least 2 of the 4 hides I started off for him (i've actually seen him go in one and stick his claws out the other..that was cool) and still uses the other 2 periodically (not sure if those are connected as well, but his claws will be at the ready at random entrances random nights).  At most I would have a 15 gallon tank for the 2 or 3 of them if they can be kept communally, so I need to know if this guys site is correct or not (that would so rock if it was right).


----------



## edesign (Jan 27, 2008)

I wouldn't chance it if I were you...


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm doing a comunal experiment in a larget tank. Since October I've had succes with 3. H.arizonensis pallidus and 2. H. arizonensis. There was initial fighting but now they live in peace. I feed them about twice a month. And they have a least 4 hides. I'm actually looking into getting more.
Eddy


----------



## edesign (Jan 27, 2008)

how big is your enclosure?


----------



## signinsimple (Jan 27, 2008)

abyss_X3 said:


> I'm doing a comunal experiment in a larget tank. Since October I've had succes with 3. H.arizonensis pallidus and 2. H. arizonensis. There was initial fighting but now they live in peace. I feed them about twice a month. And they have a least 4 hides. I'm actually looking into getting more.
> Eddy


That's cool.  Think a H.arizonensis pallidus and a H.arizonensis could live together in a 15 gallon tank?  I'd like to do that.


----------



## signinsimple (Jan 27, 2008)

abyss_X3 said:


> I'm doing a comunal experiment in a larget tank. Since October I've had succes with 3. H.arizonensis pallidus and 2. H. arizonensis. There was initial fighting but now they live in peace. I feed them about twice a month. And they have a least 4 hides. I'm actually looking into getting more.
> Eddy


or did you mean the 3. H.arizonensis pallidus and 2. H. arizonensis are all in the same tank?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jan 28, 2008)

YEs thats what I mean. I do not have a "aquatic tank" for these guys it's more like the square turtle one. I do not have the demensions but it's pretty big. If i had to give you a clear picture It's the lenght of the long side of a 20 gallon but it's square so all sides are the same. 
Eddy


----------



## signinsimple (Jan 28, 2008)

abyss_X3 said:


> YEs thats what I mean. I do not have a "aquatic tank" for these guys it's more like the square turtle one. I do not have the demensions but it's pretty big. If i had to give you a clear picture It's the lenght of the long side of a 20 gallon but it's square so all sides are the same.
> Eddy


Gotcha.  Well other than height, 15 & 20 gallon tanks are the same dimension.  Your tank sounds like its about twice the size (15 gallon = 12''hx12w''x24L'', yours sounds like 24L''X24w''X12''h..or maybe 16''h).  If scorpions conformed to the boundries of math, then I should be able to get away with at least 2 in a 15 gallon   I might just try it.


----------



## signinsimple (Jan 28, 2008)

edesign said:


> My arizonensis that I had dug a FOUR FOOT long burrow one time that it stayed in all winter...wrapped around the perimeter of the 10g aquarium 4 times in a corkscrew fashion before running out of sand to dig down further. Now...put two scorps in there and their love of digging and you've got space issues.


Curiosity necessitates I ask this question.  How do you know your scorp did that corkscrew burrow?  Did it dig right up against the glass?..>The whole way?  That would have looked insane if thats what happened.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jan 29, 2008)

funny I make my own burrows against the glass so I can see them altough lately they've been out all day. 
Eddy


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jan 29, 2008)

signinsimple said:


> Gotcha.  Well other than height, 15 & 20 gallon tanks are the same dimension.  Your tank sounds like its about twice the size (15 gallon = 12''hx12w''x24L'', yours sounds like 24L''X24w''X12''h..or maybe 16''h).  If scorpions conformed to the boundries of math, then I should be able to get away with at least 2 in a 15 gallon   I might just try it.


OH but I'm trying to get four more 2. H.az. and 2. H.az Pallidus.
Eddy


----------



## signinsimple (Jan 29, 2008)

abyss_X3 said:


> OH but I'm trying to get four more 2. H.az. and 2. H.az Pallidus.
> Eddy


cool. I'd be satisfied with 2 or 3 in a 15 gallon.  It would be awesome if I could get 1 of each az, az pallidus, & spadix to live together.  We can start a campaign to change Desert Hairy's into a communal species..lol



abyss_X3 said:


> funny I make my own burrows against the glass so I can see them altough lately they've been out all day.
> Eddy


Yeah, I did this with one of boroughs in the new tank.  When the sand dries completely it should be pretty awesome


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jan 30, 2008)

signinsimple said:


> cool. I'd be satisfied with 2 or 3 in a 15 gallon.  It would be awesome if I could get 1 of each az, az pallidus, & spadix to live together.  We can start a campaign to change Desert Hairy's into a communal species..lol


I've had more problems with other species that claim to be more comunal. 
Eddy


----------



## Aztectank (Nov 2, 2020)

I have 5 in a 10 gallon that seem to have been getting along. 2.3 group that are all the same size. There’s the occasional dispute on territory and food but with all the hides and vertical space I used they seem to be fine. On that note I am hoping to upgrade them to a 20 gallon.


----------



## Dr SkyTower (Nov 3, 2020)

Wow, fascinating! I'm surprised they get along in that small enclosure!


----------



## StampFan (Nov 3, 2020)

Aztectank said:


> I have 5 in a 10 gallon that seem to have been getting along. 2.3 group that are all the same size. There’s the occasional dispute on territory and food but with all the hides and vertical space I used they seem to be fine. On that note I am hoping to upgrade them to a 20 gallon.


How long have they been in that tank?


----------



## Aztectank (Nov 3, 2020)

StampFan said:


> How long have they been in that tank?


A little less than a year.


----------



## Aztectank (Nov 3, 2020)

The thing is I make sure to keep they’re well fed and that they were all similar in size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

